# Lighting



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

I am still in the planning phase. I have a 100gal tank which is 60X20X24 and I want to have a fish only tank what kind of lighting do I need. I was looking at a marineland reef led light for 48 to 60 inch is this good enough for now or do I need something stronger?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Andyn;296151 I want to have a fish only tank what kind of lighting do I need.[/QUOTE said:


> Everybody says the same and in a few months going to buy corals and looking for the new light. selling "fish only" light for nothing.
> 
> do not waste money and get a good light which will be good for everything
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks. I will look into a coral light. No need to buy twice.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Andyn said:


> Thanks. I will look into a coral light. No need to buy twice.


Hnestly, you cant go wrong with a t5ho unit. While using as a fish only, you can select regular bulbs. Pretty much, whatever works, and you like the color of. Once you put coral in, you can add some better bulbs.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

